# FIRST KNIGHT'S BREAKIN ALL THE RULES



## Strider's Mom (Oct 18, 2008)

I recently read an incorrect interpretation of how one of my horses came by his name. While clarifying this MISTAKE, I thought it would be interesting to hear some other stories.

I was leaving for a holiday when one of my mares was due, so hired my vet's assistant to foal watch for me. I had been breeding (2 or 3 foals a year) for 15 years prior, and had NEVER had a foal born in the daytime, and also NEVER had one born outside. I was very surprised when I got a phone call at 2 in the afternoon saying that she had just delivered a palomino colt outside. Thus the name, BREAKIN ALL THE RULES.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 18, 2008)

STS Steel'N The Spotlight ...a weanling filly i bought this year, i went to Ernie's to pick out a filly, he had a nice nice palomino filly that i had "claimed" the first time we went down to the baby pasture, then we were getting ready to leave and we went back to to the babys pasture one more time and this silver bay filly really cought my eye and compared and liked her even more so got filly #2 instead. Hence the name, Steel N The Slotlight




.

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko - Narko was born Narkoleptic....hence Narko.....

Royal Salsa - Donna said when he was born his coat was the color of "salsa"

Ericas Ima Rowdy Twister - He has a tornado blaze on his face...atleast i think that is where she got that name...

Alpha Farms Magical Debut - Buckeye WCF Classical Magics first foal, hence "Debut"

.....i think that is about it..others are more odd ball names


----------



## Marty (Oct 18, 2008)

This one was a no brainer for me. From the moment we met, Holly couldn't seem to stay out of the mud and keep from rolling in it. SHE IS A PIG.

Hence the name:

Brave Little Prancers Dirty Holly

Pictured here close to foaling


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2008)

Neat thread!

My fav this year is our filly we named Baxters Gossip Girl. Rumors were flying that I named her that because of people gossiping about ME. Nope had nothing to do with it LMAO. I had promised my daughter if we had a filly this year we would name her Gossip Girl for her favorite TV show named "Gossip Girl"


----------



## Katie Iceton (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I dont breed, but bought a new colt this year and he needed a name as the temp. papers hadnt been sent in yet. So I picked Supreme (the dad was little kings skipper supreme) Alley Kat, partly because of the rodeo stock by the same name, they have such cool names, those buckin horses.....


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 18, 2008)

Probably our most interesting name is the most recent one. We have a weanling colt that we purchased from Erica we bought a mare last year from her that was to have had a Bandito baby and for whatever reason she did not foal so Erica being the wonderful person she is offered us a replacement. Since she had not named him yet she offered us the chance to have input into the name well we name all our foals with alcohol names so that is what we asked for. His name is Ericas Maine Pride Tequilla Sunrise, she included our farm name after hers as a gift and the Tequilla Sunrise fits our alcohol theme and his mom was Sunshine so it all fits. He is Tiki for short.

We also have a weanling who when first born was unsteady on his feet and would sort of bang off the walls so he is Maine Pride Harvey Wallbanger. In addition on his first vet visit our vet made the comment that he probably would never go to Harvard as he did appear a bit of a dummy foal. So the Harvey Wall banger just fit and though he still is a Harvey its not because hes not smart he is very funny.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 18, 2008)

This is a fun thread!!

My babies tend to tell me what their names are shortly after birth. But some earn a name after a few days.

Riverdance's Naughty By Nature - He got his name a little late, but he got it because when all of the moms and foals came in at night, he would stay out in the pasture and not want to come in. Independent little guy.

Riverdance's And The Beat Goes On- He got his name because he was the 5th colt born on my farm this year, the boys just kept on coming so The Beat Goes On.





Riverdance's Hit The Jackpot - She got her name because I had bought her mom in foal to Little Kings Santana Supreme (of which I have several daughters). I had wanted a daughter out of that breeding as her full sister is an AMHR Reserve National Champion. When I got her, I just had to name her Hit The Jackpot. She is one of my nicest mares and dam to Naughty By Nature.





Riverdance's Monarch Surprise- Her dam is a black pinto her sire is a black pinto. When she was born she looked like a buckskin pinto. I had her DNA'd to make sure I had the right sire. She has since turned black and white.

Riverdance's It Takes Two To Tango- She was born all black except fror one white leg.





Riverdances Gone With The Wind- I will never uset hat name again. I named her at about 8 days old and at 10 days some barn help left 5 gates open and Windchaser and his mares got out into the road. 5 were hit by cars. Including Gone With The Wind. She was killed on the spot.





Some of my horses were named because of close proximity to holidays. Like Celtic Winds (born a day before St.Pattys Day). Winds of Independence, born on the Fourth of July. (I use wind in all of Windchaser gets names.)

Anyway, it is fun to see why some of the names come about.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 18, 2008)

Neat thread and great names everyone

We had a filly born this year

Eagles Ring Bows Revolution

her first month or so after being born when they went outside in the morning and through out the day

if she was excited she would jump and buck in circles next to her mom

So we named her Revolution


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW Some are really creative with names. lol

Mine are generally song titles, keeps it pretty simple for me. I just have to figure out which song fits which baby.

I had been listening to my Night Rangers Greatest Hits CD earlier so when Rumour was born the song, Rumours In The Air, was going through my mind, so there you go.






Junior took a few days. I was calling him Monkey at first but that really didn't fit him nor give him a registration name so I started looking through the CDs. Came across Ratt's Greatest Hits and played Way Cook Jr...Here are some of the lyrics ...

"Heard he came from Memphis (We're in TN)

Somewhere down south

Started hangin' with the blues crowd (Dam is Blue)

That's how he got that crazy sound

What is all this talkin' goin' round?

She said, So good lookin', turns me on

Out all night, keeps me up 'til dawn (Born 30 mins after midnight)

The girls all know he's Way Cool Jr." http://www.musicsonglyrics.com/R/rattlyric...ooljrlyrics.htm






Erica, well I wanted to pay homage to my home state, Michigan. So what better way?

Irish Hills Miss Michigan


----------



## frosthillfarm (Oct 18, 2008)

KC,

ALL your First Knight horses have awesome names! I love the story about Billy Idol - always wondered about breakin All The Rules!

Most of my collection of horses have barn names, named after cars - so when Janet @ Limestone listed LM Idols HUMMER Hawk for sale, it seems like fate to me. I just had to buy him! (thank you Janet!)


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 18, 2008)

This is a neat thread! We haven't had any foals to name yet, but we were given the opportunity to name our stallion - SRF Buckshot - before we bought him. People probably think it is using the Buckeroo name, which is not really the case, although he does have some Buckeroo blood. His sire is Smithdeal Rowdys BUCKaneer, his dam is BUCKons Causin Commotion (a Buck on Broadway daughter), and our farm name is On Target Miniatures, so we thought the name "Buckshot" tied all those in rather neatly.


----------



## HorseMom (Oct 18, 2008)

I talked to the breeder who bred my little guy, she told me how he came upon Jay in the Dark. Her and her husband were watching Jay Leno's show that was completely in the dark due to the California energy crisis at the very same time they were watching the mare cam as Jay was entering the world.

Heather


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 18, 2008)

I love this thread........a lot of thought and imagination has gone into many of your names.

Our little 29" American Express son we got to name.

His name if HHF Can't Leave Home Without Him..

But we call him BabyZee.

All his daughters have 'Z' names also.

Zena's registered name is LaPaz. I was filling my empty nest after my

son went into the Peace Corp in Bolivia. He flew into LaPaz and flew back

home out of LaPaz...... Worked for me.

Her sister we, call Zuni. Her registered name is Que Sera Sera.

We'd been hoping for a boy, just like his daddy but we got another baby girl.

Soooo, Que Sera Sera - what will be will be.

Our baby born after we moved down here after the flood.....I haven't even

gotten around to registering her yet........

Bad Mom! Kind of the way after the first and second child the baby books don't

get filled out as fully.

Her registered name will be, J Simar, after our dear friend who passed and made

it possible for us come live at this lovely place.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 18, 2008)

Well we named our Bill Idol colt LM IDOLS ROCKSTAR of course because Billy Idol is the name of a rock star. and My 2007 smokey black filly we named miracle girl because it is a miracle that she lived as her dam had impaction colic while she was carrying her. She went through it for 5 days.We almost lost her and we thought for sure the foal would never survive but they both did she delivered her just a few short months later. My 07 bay filly was called Dream Girl or Dreamer for short as she resembles the filly in dreamer with her face marking except that filly was chestnut instead of bay.


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Oct 18, 2008)

My granddaughter's mare is Funny Farm's Answered Prayer,"Annie". Her sire is HSF Alterboy by Choir Boy. Shelby was hoping for a chestnut and white pinto filly. Mom was a bay from all bay breeding and Dad was a grulla pinto. I doubted we'd see pinto or chestnut. My husband found her two weeks early when he was feeding. No one believed him when he said it was a chestnut and white pinto and a filly to boot. So keeping with the religous names on Dad's side and the fact that she was just what Shelby wanted she named her Answered Prayer


----------



## ruffian (Oct 18, 2008)

When the mare I bought as Open foaled a perlino colt, it was easy to give him the name "LDS Whos Your Daddy". Even more so when it was a different stallion than originally named when I called the previous owner. We had to DNA to confirm the sire.

My husband's stallion was bought on application and the name on the application was unpronounceable, and we had permission to change it. He is heavily Buckeroo bred, and became LDS THE BUCKEROO KID.

One of our colts from last year was very small, and still is very fine boned and is about 28" as a yearling. His grandsire is Double Destiny, so he became LDS Double Marteenie.

His brother, who's dam was named Pebbles, became LDS Double on the Rocks. Another brother who's mom is named Flame, became LDS Burning Destiny.

Our filly by Candyland's Best Kept Secreat, out of a Rhoten's Little Dandy daughter is named LDS Secreat Dandilion.

This is a fun thread!


----------



## mmmorgans (Oct 18, 2008)

This is really a fun thread - here are some of mine......

Misty Moon Copy's Zoom Zoom - a colt that was born outside in the daytime - when I turned my back for 15 minutes. This little guy was up and zooming around within minutes of being born - and the name Zoom Zoom just seemed to suit him.

Misty Moon Copy's Chances Are - this fillies mom foaled during the day in 2007 and when she was getting close in 2008 I was getting worried that I wouldn't be there when she foaled as I was really busy with work. So - her mom (Nikki) picked a day when I had no choice but to leave the house - I was out of cell phone range - and had people all over watching her on marestare. I got a call from a marestare viewer in Europe - at my client site - telling me that Nikki looked like she was in labour. Everything did turn out OK - but I am sure that I have quite a few gray hairs over that foaling (which Nikki did totally on her own). So - I decided that since I was already thinking "Chances Are that she will foal when I am not there" - that perhaps that name would be appropriate.

Misty Moon Copys Imagine That - well last year we had a colt year - and this year was no different - and since I had a colt out of this breeding last year - it was no surprise that our last foal of the year was - a boy!!!! So - imagine that - another colt!!!!

Misty Moon Super's I Love Lucy - our first foal sired by our junion stallion - and a filly!!!! And she was bright red and full of herself the moment she was born - she reminded me of Lucille Ball - hence the name I Love Lucy!!!!

That's a few of ours - the stories that others have told have been great - hope to hear more stories!!!!


----------



## blueprintminis (Oct 18, 2008)

The quickest and easiest name came during the 3rd year of having foals born here. The first year, when I was just getting started and only had 1 mare to breed, I got a colt. The 2nd year, with 3 pregnant mares, I got 3 colts. The 3rd year, with 4 pregnant mares, the first 3 born were, yes - colts. When the 4th and final foal was delivered and I raised it's back leg to iodine the cord, I saw 2 tiny nipples looking back at me and shouted, to no-one in particular since I was in the barn alone, "Hallelujah! its a filly!" Thus she immediately became "Blueprints Hallelujah", Hallie for short.

The first foal of 2000 was named Y2 Katie for obvious reasons.

A filly that arrived on the 4th of July, 3 weeks early, unassisted out in the field was quickly named Little Miss Independence (Indy for short).

And a colt (same dam, I've now learned my lessonand bring the mare in many weeks before her due date!) the next year born 4 full weeks ahead of schedule, when his mama came up with him following I looked at him and said "My you are early!" and thus his name Blueprints Early Buck.

That's about it for anything creative here.


----------



## K Sera (Oct 18, 2008)

Bought a mare bred back to CC Call Me Awesome for 2008. My first miniature mare bred and my first mini delivery! I will never forget it and I love him!





- LT Awesome's Mister Rock It Man, a bay frame overo LWO + colt ( in avatar) that I assisted delivery this past May 14th. Long story short, he presented muzzle and one hoof and I attempted to search for the other front leg/hoof to assist the mare but never was successful. After the mare finally quit getting up and down and allowed me to get in there to help again, the placenta had appeared and was torn so I knew I had to get the foal out. She pushed, I pulled! She pushed, I pulled! She pushed, I pulled and this little guy shot out of there like a rocket and knocked me back on my butt! I wasn't sure if he was alive and as I started rubbing him he started to make a few snorty type sounds and all I could say outloud as I dried him off was, "Thank you Jesus"! I must of thanked the Lord several times! The mare was in obvious pain and thrashed about in the stall as I got the foal out of the way several times until I could run in and get the banamine. Once that was given, Rockit got to his feet and nursed and all was well with my world, and his! I was just so overwhelmed .... and exhausted!

I had hit the "record" button on my surveillance camera on the way out to the stall when I woke up and saw she was in labor and got it all recorded ... it's really emotional to watch, as I was by myself that morning. Had I not set my alarm to wake up every hour to check on her on my monitor, I would have lost him and possibly her, for sure! A very rewarding experience.


----------



## victoria (Oct 19, 2008)

We have some really strange ones that most people probably wont undersand. We name our foals after the characters out of Where in the World is Carmen San Diego so far we have

Ridgeview Carmen San Diego

Ridgeview Penelope Paparazzi

Ridgeview Hannah Lu Lu

Ridgeview Jane Reaction (foaled on the day of my cousin Janes Wedding)

One of my other favourite names was "Isaac" Ridgeview Ive GR8 Genes 2 - being the full brother of our successful colt "Gino" Ridgeview Designer Genes


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

Neat thread




Here are some of the stories behind some of our horse's names.

*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"* -- he was our first planned foal, after nearly a decade of learning and showing and planning.

*Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion" *-- We're pretty passionate about this and about her.

*Erica's Gone and DunIT, a/k/a "DunIT" * -- was born with the boldest, blackest dorsal stripe.

*Cross Country Start Me Up, a/k/a "Starter" * -- Belinda Bagby let me choose his name and I flipped channels on my XM Radio for about two hours (to and from the office) until this song came on and that was "it".

*Erica's Double Dipped, a/k/a "Double" * -- she is a perlino pinto mare and looks kinda like a double dipped vanilla icecream cone.

*Harrells Flirting with Perfection, a/k/a "Flirt" * -- I got to pick her name, and she was such a gorgeous foal.

*Whinny For Me's Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl" * -- she's sired by Erica's gorgeous Buckeroo son, Big City, and she is pretty enough to be on magazine covers!

*Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold, a/k/a "Bacardi" * -- Another name I got to pick... he's a golden palomino, the BT is for his sire, BTU, and I like bacardi rum.

*Triple H Derby Day Miracle, a/k/a "Derby" * -- Derby had a difficult birth on the morning of the Kentucky Derby. His breeders actually "assumed" he could not have made it and were tending to his dam when they saw him blinking.


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 19, 2008)

I wondered about Breakin' All the Rules. Neat!

My first riding pony... born beside a pond.... Dam took the baby

for a swim *Scuba *had a name! Showed Scuba for years!



)

~Sandy


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

*This is a neat thread, ok so when I bought my first mini back in May, she was just called Polly, so I decided if I ever got around to registering her (mayb next spring) I would name her Blue Moons Wicked Witch because of her wicked persononality heres the meno herself w/ her ears bcak go figure...*


----------



## Becky (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I'm still dealing with my one month old filly and her 'issues'. She had another choking incident last night. Called the vet who has been treating her. She wasn't on duty, but willing to come (gotta love her!). However, when I went back to check the filly, the choking had been resolved, so I cancelled the vet visit. We are going to do barium radiographs tomorrow or Tues to see if we can figure out just why she keeps choking.

Anyway, for now, Death Wish is her name.


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 19, 2008)

I have one,

Firewaters Hey Gorgeous, I love Sex and the City, and Richard always called Samantha Hey Gorgeous. Well when she came out with that tiny head star strip and snip, I went hey gorgeous! So her name. Its funny I took her to 2 shows this year, and everyone kept tellin me how geogeous she is! I was like thats her name.


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 19, 2008)

My husband said I could get a mini on condition that he could name it. I would of course get some say on the name, but... what's in a name? A mini by any other name would be just as sweet...(mangled Shakespeare) I had the opportunity to officially name my new weanling colt and my husband wanted to call him Trigger because my husband likes Roy Rogers and he also likes hunting. Well, okay...I was good at math in High School, so...Keller's (the breeder) Triggernometry. And then we got the new guy who's unregistered and named him Bullet to go with Trigger, not to mention he likes to run very fast away from me.

And Becky, I'm sorry your filly has "issues" but her name caught me by surprise and I had to chuckle.


----------



## bingo (Oct 19, 2008)

Becky said:


> Anyway, for now, Death Wish is her name.


Sorry she is making you crazy and keeping you on your toes but I LOVE THE NAME!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 19, 2008)

Well my 2 foals born this year are from sister mares who's sire was Scott Creeks Dynamite so I wanted to incorporate that into their names. Their sire is a Komokos Toy Boy grandson (Windmill Toy Boy) so the first born a filly became Reignmakers Playing with Dynamite (Dyna)(pending) and the second who is a wild little colt full of energy and fight is Reignmakers Hylee Explosive(Nitro) (pending).


----------



## graceview (Oct 20, 2008)

Becky said:


> Anyway, for now, Death Wish is her name.



Or should it be something reflecting the zero bank balance after spending it all on her?





"Little miss big spender"?


----------



## minimule (Oct 20, 2008)

Lots of interesting names!

I bought a mare that was NOT bred. She was heavy so I put her on a diet. She started getting really thin except her belly. Noticed it moved more than it should. I contacted the seller and she confirmed she had never bred the mare. Well.....we decided she must have one BIG gas bubble. She was pregnant and foaled a nice bay roan colt. His barn name was Diesel and his papered name is High Octane.

Another colt was born on 03-03-03, the third colt from the mare, the third pinto, and hubby mistook him for a "third" dog not knowing the mare had foaled. He thought the neighbors dog had gotten in the yard and was playing with our 2 dogs. His name ended up being Threes A Charm, barn name Three. Wish I had never sold that boy!

Three's full brother was born the following year while I was in Austin. He was a very showy boy with lots of attitude so he got the name Austin Tatious.

My boy this year was from a maiden mare. Her belly never got big, she never showed any movement. We were never really sure she was pregnant. His papered name is Don't Tell Momma, barn name Mouse because he is so small.


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 21, 2008)

This is a very neat thread





My Palomino Pinto Filly from this year.

has a very neat name



jmo

When she was a few hours old She Aquired the Name *"Sunny"* She fits that to a T





Then a few Days later I found the Perfect Registered name

"Rayon De Soleil" it's French for "Ray of Sunshine" so it ties in

Perfectly with the Barn name I gave her





and there's more I owned her Half brother "Rope" he Died back in 07"

and his Registered name was Dutchmans "Ray of Hope" so it also has something to do with

him as well

This is Sunny Pictured at 1 week and at 5 months old













I have 2 more horses who have AWESOME Registered names

but I have to find the Stories their Breeders sent me





& Those 2 are my stallions Rope & Allure


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had two foals here at my farm in which I named. My 2007 Colt that I got from a friend we named

*Ima Featherlite*

His father is Ima feather x2. Everyone wanted to call him budweiser. But I really didn't like the name. Besides I said he's a lighter version of a budweiser, more like a bud light. Well one thing lead to another and he became a featherlite.

Now this years 2008 foal is extremly special to me. Born on my birthday and out of my favorite mare.

*Goodmorning Beautiful*






I have dreamed of this little filly. Black with white socks, a tiny snippit to kiss. She's everything I wanted. It took me 3 weeks to name her, and well she basically named herself. My boyfriend used to always say Goodmorning beautiful to me. My father had always told me I was the most beautiful girl in the world. So everyday I told her that she was the most beautiful girl in the world. 3 weeks later I'm telling her again, but this time, everytime I said beautiful she would look at me. So beautiful became her name, and Goodmorning Beautiful her registered name. She was born just a half hour before I was at 5 am


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a black pinto mare who to put it politely is very "willing". I had no intention of breeding her much to her displeasure. One morning I got to the barn to find SHE had broken in to my stallions pen and had that "got my way" look on her face. Ultrasound 18 days later showed proof. We named her filly Funny Farms Simply Scandalous.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

KC Thanks for the history behind the special name! Im excited because I have a mare infoal for 09 to "BREAKIN ALL THE RULES"!

Alliance Dustys Feeling Fine (Grosshill Boogermans Fine Line X Dust Me Off)











Not sure if its been posted here but HERE HE IS- FIRST KNIGHTS BREAKIN ALL THE RULES






I will have to start thinking on some names for this one...


----------



## gvpalominominis (Oct 21, 2008)

Fun Thread!

Here's mine:

Gold Visions *Miracle* Dust - Her mother coliced about a week after being bred, went through colic surgery and much to our surprize... retained her conceived foal! Her sire was Golden Dust.

Gold Visions Hez Turbo Boosted - It only took a day or two to name him... but was plain to see... that when he was let out in the morning... he had power to burn. Zoom Zoom

Gold Visions Almost A Shamrock - This mare likes to foal around the holidays... guess which one for this guy? and Gold Visions Yankee Doodle Boy?

Gold Visions Carmel Frappuccino - Guess what we were drinking that morning waiting for baby?

Gold Visions Endeavor of Establo - My first foal (purchased mare pg) for my new endeavor into ASPC/AMHR horses


----------



## ohmt (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a really good one





We had a mare that was pregnant and out on the yard as she was VERY close to her due date. My uncle came for a visit and as I was opening the gate for him, I heard him honk the horn twice and looked over to see Quepie (like a Kewpie doll only we usually name all of our foals with the same first letter as their dam..her dam was Queen of Hearts or "Queenie") who was in the way. The honking worked as she waddled off and in about 5 seconds had her baby delivered.

The little filly was named "*Beep Beep*"

My great grandma has told me stories of some names of her horses. She bought a mare that had been just a pasture pet. The people she bought her from had 2 minis, a 'gelding' and a mare. She brought the mare home in the fall and that winter (IN NORTH DAKOTA with BIG snowbanks and -40 degree weather) she had a beautiful filly that was amptly named *ARC ONO*.

She also had a filly born that was a loud tovero with a bald face and a medicine hat. My great grandma really dislikes bald face so she named that poor little filly *ARC OOGLY. *

We had a buckskin pinto filly born this year that I have wanted for SO long! I've had a name picked out for when one finally came, Vanilla Creme. So when this filly was born I was ecstatic and started calling her Vanilla. Well...this filly also happens to be one of the tiniest foals we've ever had. I measured her this weekend and she's 21" at 4 months and really refined. Plus she's a pocket pet and loves to be loved on. So my grandma started calling her Inky Dinky--such a silly name--and then I started calling her Inky Dinky because Grandma would always say "who?" when I'd talk about Vanilla. Well...needless to say, her registrations papers say *O HENRYS INKY DINKY* ---I bet the office ladies got a kick outa that one!


----------



## Kim Rule (Oct 21, 2008)

My husband said that I had to post to this...so here goes:

My hubby is a serious Lord of the Rings /Tolkein fan. So, we decided that our horses would have names from that series of books. Our first was Bilbo. He was a rescue. We went through the books with the names at the end of them, and I finally said, we should name him Bilbo...he looks like a Hobbit Horse! So, Bilbo. His registered name is Lonely Mountain's BF Bilbo Baggins. Lonely Mountain is the place where the dragon lived that Bilbo goes to find treasure. So, that became our farm name. Bilbo Baggins is obvious. The BF is because when Bilbo started feeling good after actually being able to eat good food, it was affecting his digestive system. So, he's run around the pen, and start bucking, and farting! So, that's what BF stands for...bucking and farting. When he started doing that, I knew he would survive.

We bought 3 babies the next year. We had the opportunity to name them. Eowyn was the warrior princess in Rohan, the kingdom of horsemen. The filly we named fought us for 3 months before she decided that we were okay, and she liked us! Samwise was Bilbo's constant, steady companion, and it fit my husband's colt to a T. Vilya was the name of Elrod's ring of power. (yup, look it up, all the rings had names) It had a blue saphire in it. YaYa's name is Vilya because she has one beautiful blue eye...the other one is brown.

Then there was the mare we bought in Utah. I knew I wanted a good barn name for her. We loaded her into the van (which she wasn't quite sure about) and started the long drive home. I sat in the back seat to keep an eye on her, and give her comfort. I had a pack of peanuts (honey roasted) that I was munching on. She seemed very interested in them. So, I gave her a few. She LOVED them!! She and I started to bond right there and then, sharing a bag of peanuts. Henceforth, her barn name was Peanut!

Kim R.


----------



## roxy's_mom (Oct 22, 2008)

This a cool thread!! My very first mini that I bought was a weanling filly. Her registered name is Country Acres Pickin Wild Flowers. From what her breeder told me, they were going with flower names that year for all the fillies that they had. Well when my filly was born the country song "Pickin Wild Flowers" was playing on the radio and hence her registered name. Her barn now was "Patunia" after a flower but when I got her home I had to change it b/c it just didn't fit her. I tried to stay with a flower type name but nothing seemed to work so her barn name became "Roxy" and it fits perfectly.

Becky M.


----------

